# T-Wave anyone?



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard of T-wave? They are ceramic capsules you use in your washer instead of laundry soap.

http://www.urbanhomemaker.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=375&idproduct=1508

It defiantly has my interest, but I'm not sure I'm ready to jump yet.


----------

